# Tipster Academy! Sign up today! (BetAdvisor.com)



## BATipster (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Tons of people have signed up (http://tipsteracademy.com/) over the weekend.  Don't miss out!!!  We cover almost every major sport so no matter what sport you are into (football, basketball, tennis, american football, hockey, rugby, basketball).  You name it, we got it!  

Tipster Academy is designed to give everyone the opportunity to become a tipster here at BetAdvisor!  It is free to sign up! We put you in a trial, you do well, and get put online and you will start making money just for giving a tip!

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me!


----------

